# Tautotita- the Identity Card???



## AggelaMeToDelfina (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what the regulations are for working in Greece without an identity card? Does a Greek passport suffice? I've been told an AFM (tax number) is required but people give me different stories about the ID card.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

AggelaMeToDelfina said:


> Does anyone know what the regulations are for working in Greece without an identity card? Does a Greek passport suffice? I've been told an AFM (tax number) is required but people give me different stories about the ID card.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi
The Tautotita is for Greek people.It is their Identity card.You can travel throughout Europe with this too.This identity card has to be with you at all times.Its used for tax,national insurance,banks for all official documents so you do need to get one if you are Greek living in Greece.Are you Greek? because you mention Greek passport?If you are Greek and you have not been in Greece you will still have to apply for your Identity card.Which you will have to apply for here in Greece.To work in Greece you will also need yr AFM -TAX NR and your
IKA(National insurance No)which if you do not have you will apply for at your local
Office near the place where you live with the work paper from yr employer.There accountants however will explain this to you.If you are not a Greek National you will have to apply for a living Visa and this is from the Police station that handles European visas.It is easier if you are European
hope I helped
Jacqueline


----------

